# Midcoast Cubing 2017 - Lincolnville, Maine



## CornerCutter (Mar 10, 2017)

There is finally another competition in Maine! 

*Midcoast Cubing 2017

Date:* June 10, 2017

*Location: *
Lincolnville Central School
523 Hope Road
Lincolnville, ME 04849

*Registration Fee:*
$6 

There is a competitor cap of 60 people.

*Events:*
2x2 Speedsolve
3x3 Speedsolve
4x4 Speedsolve
3x3 One Handed
Pyraminx
Skewb
3x3 Blindfolded

You can find out more info here:
https://www.cubingusa.com/MidcoastCubing2017/index.php
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MidcoastCubing2017

Who else is going?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 10, 2017)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 13, 2017)

The spaces are filling up fast!

This will be fun. Only 3rd comp in Maine!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 22, 2017)

Over 30 people confirmed!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 7, 2017)

Only 5 more people can register. We are almost full!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 15, 2017)

This is going to be fun! I can't wait!!!


----------

